# Favorite Mascot Trio



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

Which of the mascot trios is your favorite:

Groudon/Kyogre/Rayquaza or Palkia/Dialga/Giratina or Reshiram/Zekrom/Kyurem


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Jun 20, 2013)

No Birds?    :<


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 20, 2013)

Are they mascot trios?


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 24, 2013)

Creation Trio for sure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2013)

Between these sets? Creation trio. Between every game? Charizard/Venasuar/Blastoise hands down take it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

I always liked the Weather Trio both aesthically and competitively. 

Kyogre is still the most powerful and dominating pokemon in the meta game, Groudon has a lot of nice synergy with Kyogre and Rayquaza is great for fighting weather based teams.

I also like the Creation Trio, Palkia is one of my favorite sweepers and has always been reliable, Dialga has the best typing in the game, Giriatina is my least favorite but its a bulky piece of shit. 

Tao Trio I never liked, Zekrom gots a cool design but personally I never use them.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I'm going with the weather trio.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Jagger (Jun 28, 2013)

This is a tie. They're all awesome.

But I'm going with the weather trio.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll always consider the Gen III starters the best by far. It's the only set where I don't hate an aspect of any of them in one way or another. They just all look so damn awesome.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 3, 2013)

Creation Trio, I like the story behind them.


----------



## Saru (Jul 16, 2013)

Nagato, Konan, Yahiko Entei, Raikou, Suicune. 

Of those listed Tao Trio.


----------



## lacey (Jul 16, 2013)

In order from most favorite to least favourite:

Creation
Tao
Weather

If we were to include those who weren't listed? Suicune, Raikou, and Entei trump all.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2013)

Is Ash, Misty, and Brock an option? 

Creation Trio


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 22, 2013)

Weather Trio.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2013)

the Regis....nah ,hard to chose probably the creation trio but  the weather trio come second

haven't played Black&White so i cant really tell about the Tao Trio.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2013)

Weather Trio

#nostalgia


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 22, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> In order from most favorite to least favourite:
> 
> Creation
> Tao
> ...



I agree with you them Legendary Beasts just .
But if I had to chose out of this lot?then the Weather trio for me


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, Legendary Beasts da besto.


----------

